# Need Marine Stereo Installed.



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandy and I got a sony marine radio and Pyle amp with 4 speakers, and need someone to mount the radio, install the amp, and run the wires.

Already has an existing radio, and 4 speakers, so wiring is there, but no amp wired in yet, and we really don't know squat about that.

We can screw the new speakers in, just want new wiring pulled through to be ready, and we want the speakers all on one "faded channel" if that makes sense, since we are going to get 2 wakeboard speakers to mount outside, and want to be able to use the front and rear fader to switch back and forth from the inside to the outside speakers, or both.

The boat is not trailerable, its at the dock at my house on the east side of Gulf Breeze.

Will have plenty of beer for ya on top of the $$ you would charge!

Also, need it done before sunday too.

Let me know a general idea of price, and I know if there are unforseen things it may raise the price a lil.

Thanx!


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

if you dont get it installed by the 17th of sept I will be in from offshore and can help you out 
Mike call me 601-481-5845 after the 16th


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can install any of your electronics 341-1996


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

"<<< I can *iinstall* any of your electronics 341-1996 >>> "

PM sent hydrotherapy.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Fishermon, this was a year and a half old post, but thanx! Had Gavin from The Maintenance Shoppe do it. Did a great job too:thumbup:


----------

